
Ask HN: Possible to use Stripe on a website if one's country isnt supported yet? - formula_ninguna
Is there any way to use Stripe on a website if one&#x27;s country isn&#x27;t supported yet?
======
TechHawk
If you are talking about receiving payments, I believe this is not possible if
you reside in an unsupported country. However, if you have a bank account in a
supported country I believe it could work even if you don't reside there. Best
to ask Stripe support though to get a comprehensive answer...

